# SSOTM - October, 2014 - The Winners!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow, close one this month!!

Here's your SSOTM and runners-up for October:

1st Place: Peppermack - USO​​





​2nd Place (tie): Rayshot - Radiant Maxim​​





​2nd Place (tie): Rayshot - Creosote Laminate​​





​3rd Place: Metropolicity - Iron Man Nibbler​​





​​
How 'bout one guy tying himself for 2nd! :lol:

Great work, guys! :thumbsup:

​​


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL!!! Very funny, that awkward tie of Rayshot's beauties!! 

EXCELLENT pieces of slingshot-art, all of them!!

Congratulations!!

Q


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Way to guys. Your all winners.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice bunch of shooters again! Congrats to the winners!


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Congrats to all!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Congrats! Too bad only one gets top honors!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I am honored guys! Thank you everyone. I'm so excited to have won!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I also have to give a shout out to Metro for having a hand in helping me design the USO. He helped turn my sketch into that finished product.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Yay! I'll take what I can get! Thanks everyone and congrats to pepper and ray!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Amazing work guys! Congrats all around!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Congrats guys! A second place tie as a honeymoon gift...not bad.


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Fantastic work guys!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Congratulation, all are excellent works.

Good day.... Alf


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

All were phenomenal, but congrats to peppermack on his west place!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

When does he get his badge???


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It's amazing how much talent there is in the forum. Congrats to all.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Congrats gents!!! Solid work  Ray, double 2nd!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Congrats to all!


----------



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

Congrats to all!!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> When does he get his badge???


ooohhhhhhhhwwwww.....Badge Me


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

All winners in my book, ..... including the nominees. All very beautiful.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Well done!

Congratulations!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow. I didn't expect mine to be on the SOTM nominations, let alone to be voted so well once I saw them in the nominations. The Creosote shooter nominated and the other from the same raw fork are prizes in my collection.

Interesting how different the woods of the Creosote and Radiant Maxim are, and they both have an emotive effect when I look upon them.

Thanks for the votes guys/gals, that I used the beautiful woods in an appealing way.


----------

